# Our visit with Carol's Bimmer



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I took Ling Ling to go visit Bimmer, now named Beanie at his new foster home today. They are the sweetest elder couple who are so in love with him. Beanie is their world.
He is finally doing well and beginning to thrive once again. He lost over 2 lbs after Carol's passing but has since gained a pound in his new home.
It will definitely take time...he is still very timid and tires quickly but I can see that he is so much happier and very content in his new home.
Im so, so happy for him 💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Joanne, I am so sorry to hear Bimmer lost a pound---if I remember correctly he was already small enough. I don't know why but thought he had gone to live w/one of Carol's daughters? He must have been very sad & stopped eating? I do know that pups grieve when they lose a person, or a sibling. Thank you for checking on him & sending us this word. I do hope that couple are just the right fit for this little SM baby.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Joanne, I am so sorry to hear Bimmer lost a pound---if I remember correctly he was already small enough. I don't know why but thought he had gone to live w/one of Carol's daughters? He must have been very sad & stopped eating? I do know that pups grieve when they lose a person, or a sibling. Thank you for checking on him & sending us this word. I do hope that couple are just the right fit for this little SM baby.


Yes, Sandi...Bimmer went to live with one of Carols daughters, she rehomed him to another sister who had a big dog that Bimmer was petrified of and had a few small kids who were rough. He stopped eating, vomited regularly and lost several pounds from stress. 

I know it was hard for Carols family to let him go but they did the right thing in the end.
He was in pretty rough shape by the time he got to his foster family.
It's a perfect fit for Bimmer. His new mom's voice reminds me of Carol's voice and Bimmer absolutely adores her and her husband.

I am here to guide them, so they will be fine. I called Healthy Paws for them today and explained the situation. HP's was awesome. Still an active account, so they switched everything over to the new fosters and will call Carol's daughter to confirm the change.
I will bring Bimmer and mommy to meet my vet, who doesn't push vaccination, well, at least with me she won't.
As of right now, no vet will take Bimmer without a rabies shot and records, my vet already said she would see him, so he will have vet care, if need be.
It's all good in the end. It's exactly what he needs.

Oh...and the best part, Carol had giving me Bimmers clothes which had his name or initials on them, she wanted me to donate them to a shelter.
For some strange reason, I donated everything but 5 outfits that were Carols favorite. I brought them today and to see how happy this foster mom was dressing him and doting on him, literally brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I don't cry easily---but am tearing up over all of this---esp. that last paragraph. You are an angel & I know Carol is smiling down on you! She LOVED her pups. You are a great friend & "step-mom" to Bimmer! Bless your socks off!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Beanie looks so sweet and precious. :wub:

Joanne, your story brought tears to my eyes. Yes, you are an earth angel ... and especially for helping Beanie transition into his new foster home. His new foster parents sound perfect for him. Hopefully, they might become his forever family?

Beanie is the perfect example of how a fluff can seriously grieve over the loss of a loved one. I recently saw a video of a cat who was looking at a video of his parent who had died. He didn't take his eyes off the computer screen as he listened to her voice. His head finally rested on the computer screen as he fell asleep.

Kudos to South Paws for transferring the insurance policy over. Kudos to you, too, for taking the extra steps in helping make this possible. 

Thank you, again, Joanne ... for being such a loving and caring earth angel to Beanie. :tender:

Oh, and I love Beanie's name ... so very sweet. :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Joanne, I'm with Sandi and have tears in my eyes. So happy that Bimmer is finally in a home and with people well suited to his personality. I'm sure that Carol thought that she had provided for him before she passed but Bimmer just couldn't adjust. You are an angel for helping his new family provide the best care for him. All in all, a happy ending when it could have gone so differently. Bless you for everything you are doing.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I second all the sweetly spoken words here! You rock Joanne! Love the pictures of the two.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful! I hope Bimmer starts to thrive again with love in his new home!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

​







Joanne - thank you so much for giving us this update on Bimmer. I felt so terrible reading how he went from home to home. Poor boy! I know Carol would have never wanted that. But I'm glad he's away from the bigger dogs and the children if they were stressing him out. He needed quiet love which it sounds like he's getting here. You wrote foster family? Are they going to adopt him out?? I'd hate to think he's going to yet another family. That would make his 5th. Hoping this is the final stop for him. I would have come to his aid if I knew all this since I cover MA for AMAR. Glad that he's gaining weight and confidence. Thank you for giving the family all your expertise. <3


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sue...i call it foster because he was only going to stay for a week or two in hopes he would de stress, stop vomiting, shaking and hiding out. A month went by and all his belongings was delivered at the new mommy' home. She was also giving my number to call with any questions or concerns. 
This is when the new mom called me with concerns about Bimmer. That was several months ago...so even though I say foster...this will be his forever home, I can assure you of that.
I promised Carol I would watch over him and help/guide with his care and I will forever keep that promise.
This couple that he's with now are so, so in love with him, they live and breathe for Bimmer. The bonus is they had a maltese before that passed away a few years ago. She did things very different than Carol like vaccinate, took him outside to play ect. but she's very determined to raise him exactly how Carol would want him to be. 
I admire her for that, which was another reason she reached out to me...she wanted to know everything about Bimmer and Carol's wishes for him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope he found his forever home. I often think about Carol. We all need to be prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have often wondered how little Bimmer was doing. He's such a sweetheart, and I loved making matching outfits for him & McCartney. I'm glad you're there for his new family, I know they appreciate your guidance & help. 

Walter's right, we all need to be prepared for the unexpected. I have a document that describes each dog's habits, medical issues, medical file etc., what to do and who to call should something happen to me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, we all have to be prepared. I can't begin to tell you how many Maltese have come into AMAR rescue whose parent died (some with them left with the body until someone discovered the owner died), parents who went to the hospital (one's dog was left alone in the house for 3-4 months with someone coming to throw food in there and walk her), some who have gotten dementia or alzheimer's and some who have gone to assisted living or a nursing home. Either no plan at all or figuring their kids would take them...and the kids don't want them, have dogs of their own, young babies, etc. So please make plans ahead and even backup plans. It's just heartbreaking. Glad Bimmer is in his forever home.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I have often wondered how little Bimmer was doing. He's such a sweetheart, and I loved making matching outfits for him & McCartney. I'm glad you're there for his new family, I know they appreciate your guidance & help.
> 
> Walter's right, we all need to be prepared for the unexpected. I have a document that describes each dog's habits, medical issues, medical file etc., what to do and who to call should something happen to me.


Marti...those five outfits I kept that were Carol's favorite were the ones you made for Bimmer.
His new mommy LOVED them!! 💕💕


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Well you know I don't have a dry eye on my face! I'm so happy to Hear Bimmer is in a new home and doing so well. I have worried so about him. I know it was difficult for the girls to let him go, but little Bimmer needed a family to love and care for him! Great news!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a great result. Very glad Bimmer is doing better. Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Marti...those five outfits I kept that were Carol's favorite were the ones you made for Bimmer.
> His new mommy LOVED them!! 💕💕


Aw, how sweet. Please tell new mommy I still have his pattern and would be glad to make him some new outfits.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This real life storry is a reminder that we ALL need a plan (should something happen to us) for our pups. I for one do NOT have one & do not know how to find a place for my 2 should something happen to Dwt and me at the same time. He is pretty wonderful but at the same time totally useless in day-to-day care of the babies. He loves them endlessly & they him, and maybe he would find a way to do things?? I have told both DD if something happens to me they should take them away from him, but they both say "we could not do that." He travels a lot & would have to leave them w/others & that would kill me a 2nd time. At the moment my only plan is to work to outlive all 3 of them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

It is possible to get a person who will come in for a couple of hours a day and dogsit and do all the heavy lifting - grooming, teeth brushing, etc. It is really important to have a financial plan so that money can be released immediately to care for the pups and not wait until the will is disposed. Also it is important to have a person who can respond immediately if the need arises, even if it is not the person who would care for the pups in the long term. Ideally someone in the neighborhood. It is a comfort that the person who comes over several times a week to play with/spend time with Luck lives 2 doors down; she is retired and is in great health. She takes care of him when I am at conferences and if I could not make it home one night - like a snow storm, she knows how to give him his meals and medication.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I realize that what you are saying is true, and at the same time there is just no one in my neighborhood (that I know) that I would trust, but we have only been here a year & I have not seriously looked. I am highly skeptical in regard to good care---I know K & L so well in a way that even Dwt. does not observe. I may have a talk w/my vet & ask her for some suggestions. I have always traveled w/my 2 & only 2 times ever left them only briefly. On the one occasion when I left L w/DH for 10 days she came down w/vasculitis. Our living abroad situation (for so long) was maybe a bit unusual causing us to handle things as we have, but I need to rethink all of this. It is hard to wrap my brain around all of it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My biggest lesson that I learned from this is that even though one makes plans for our fluffs, if ever left behind, is to make several back up plans as well, in case the first one doesn't work out.

Carol put a lot of thought and worry into Bimmers care, for when that time came. 
Even though her choice of placement was not a good fit, her family was and I believe, torn that they couldn't fulfill their mothers needs and wishes. With that struggle, they held on longer than they should have and Bimmer paid the price for that.

In the end, Carol's family made the right decision to let him go. 
Bimmer seemed at peace and very content. He was finally home.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Aw, how sweet. Please tell new mommy I still have his pattern and would be glad to make him some new outfits.


You bet! I will definitely share your contact info!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

It is an eye opener for sure on how things can change and not always go as planned. I have a file on my computer with instructions on how to bathe, groom, and feed Aviannah. I also have discussed with my kids on caring for her should something happen to my husband and me at the same time. :blink: I even worry about being hospitalized unexpectedly, I think my husband would exhaust himself though trying to do what I do for her. I make sure to spend time away from her but only for an hour or a few, never over night yet. :blush: I am fairly confident she is as addicted to me  as I am to her so I know she would stress some no matter how well someone did with her. 

:blush: *Hi my name is Denise and I am addicted to my Maltese!* :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I read this thread a couple days ago, but I couldn't reply because my heart is broken for all little Bimmer has been through, if we would have known we would have opened our hearts and home to him. Without a doubt little fluffs grieve, our Miss Bow grieved for over a year, all you can do is love them, hold them close when then allow you, give them space to do what's comfortable for them. Thinking of Bimmer going from one place to another, ::w00t: I think of what that would be like, not being able to open to someone because you sensed they really didn't want you.
I am so thankful for that family that have opened their hearts. It takes patience and love to bring these little ones to trust. 

We need to figure things out about Maddie, Charity said she would take her, and she would, but not sure that would be the right home. If I should go home before Lorin, I know Maddie would be ok and happy. 
I remember when I was in the hospital years ago, Lorin took good care of Matilda, he actually did a better topknot then I do. We have talked many times about this, he said he would keep Maddie's hair short. 

Joanne you are the friend I always wanted. I wish we lived closer :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I read this thread a couple days ago, but I couldn't reply because my heart is broken for all little Bimmer has been through, if we would have known we would have opened our hearts and home to him. Without a doubt little fluffs grieve, our Miss Bow grieved for over a year, all you can do is love them, hold them close when then allow you, give them space to do what's comfortable for them. Thinking of Bimmer going from one place to another, ::w00t: I think of what that would be like, not being able to open to someone because you sensed they really didn't want you.
> I am so thankful for that family that have opened their hearts. It takes patience and love to bring these little ones to trust.
> 
> We need to figure things out about Maddie, Charity said she would take her, and she would, but not sure that would be the right home. If I should go home before Lorin, I know Maddie would be ok and happy.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::ThankYou::tender::wub2:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I read this thread a couple days ago, but I couldn't reply because my heart is broken for all little Bimmer has been through, if we would have known we would have opened our hearts and home to him. Without a doubt little fluffs grieve, our Miss Bow grieved for over a year, all you can do is love them, hold them close when then allow you, give them space to do what's comfortable for them. Thinking of Bimmer going from one place to another, ::w00t: I think of what that would be like, not being able to open to someone because you sensed they really didn't want you.
> I am so thankful for that family that have opened their hearts. It takes patience and love to bring these little ones to trust.
> 
> We need to figure things out about Maddie, Charity said she would take her, and she would, but not sure that would be the right home. If I should go home before Lorin, I know Maddie would be ok and happy.
> ...


Paula, I had been watching Bimmer from afar, texting Carol's daughters checking on him. Sometimes they replied, sometimes not. In December of last year Carols husband contacted me asking if I would foster Bimmer for awhile, which I agreed too. Bimmer had just spent a week in the hospital for vomiting ect, so I planned to bring him to my IMS for a good work up, get him healthy, stable and when the family was ready to take him back, he would be strong enough and hopefully able to adjust better.
I was prepared that they wouldn't come back for him.
The months went by and I never heard another word. I couldn't push it because I know in my heart that letting him go would be very difficult for them. They promised their mom they would care for him and they were failing.
How Bimmers new family came about getting him is that she babysit Carols grandkids on occasion. She said Bimmer hid all day, shaking and this last day when she was there he started to vomit, and shake from fear. She picked him up and told them she's taking him, scooped him up and left.
Her plan was the same is mine, get him healthy and when the family was ready, she would return him. She never heard another word about him, other than food being dropped off for Bimmer. She realized when the rest of his belonging were dropped off with my number attached to call for questions, that Bimmer was there to stay.
It was a blessing in disguise and so meant to be.
So, my friend, don't you worry, that precious pup was being watched out all along.
I promised Carol I would watch out and help in any way I could with him and I meant it. There was just so much I could do under the circumstances. This family was grieving and I tried to understand where they were coming from.

In the end...he ended up with two people who will go up and beyond for him. They love him so, so much.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Paula, I had been watching Bimmer from afar, texting Carol's daughters checking on him. Sometimes they replied, sometimes not. In December of last year Carols husband contacted me asking if I would foster Bimmer for awhile, which I agreed too. Bimmer had just spent a week in the hospital for vomiting ect, so I planned to bring him to my IMS for a good work up, get him healthy, stable and when the family was ready to take him back, he would be strong enough and hopefully able to adjust better.
> I was prepared that they wouldn't come back for him.
> The months went by and I never heard another word. I couldn't push it because I know in my heart that letting him go would be very difficult for them. They promised their mom they would care for him and they were failing.
> How Bimmers new family came about getting him is that she babysit Carols grandkids on occasion. She said Bimmer hid all day, shaking and this last day when she was there he started to vomit, and shake from fear. She picked him up and told them she's taking him, scooped him up and left.
> ...


This makes me so happy. We had many talks about little Bimmer and it's so good to hear that this kind lady took him and he is finally safe and healthy. :aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> This makes me so happy. We had many talks about little Bimmer and it's so good to hear that this kind lady took him and he is finally safe and healthy. :aktion033:


I know, right Sherry. We were worrying so much about him. It all worked out for the best. He is in very good hands now💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> I know, right Sherry. We were worrying so much about him. It all worked out for the best. He is in very good hands now💕


:ThankYou::ThankYou::heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy he is doing better now, what a hard time he's had.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....well I'm late to the party (as usual)...but what a great ending to an unsettled story! 

This is an eye opener for sure. I'm sure we've all talked with friends and family about who would take care of who if we passed away. Huh, well thank heavens Carol had such a good friend in you, Joanne. I talked with her a few months before she passed, such a nice person...actually we talked more then than we did when she came to my puppy party, lol. Then when I heard she was gone, it was hard to believe, why is that? we know it's coming...yet.... :crying 2: 

The last I had heard, Bimmer went to live with her daughter. 

....wow, that poor little dude has been through the mill!!!! I'm so glad he's "home" again, right where he belongs. What a relief for everyone, I'm sure.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so glad he found love again. He looks so sweet.


----------

